# long term rental



## sharron walker (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, my name is Sharron im an Australia and planning to move to Spain for a period of time with my family. I want to work with Spanish cooks and learn as much as possible. We are rural people so do not want to be in the cities but would like to be near the sea. Can anyone give me help in finding accommodation and some idea of what I would expect to pay per week? All the accommodation on the net I have seen thus far is very expensive and aimed at the tourist. confused:


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Sharon - depends where in Spain too. Certain regions are more "famed" for their _cuisine_ than others. Oddly some of these are also not the BIG international expat/turist areas. 

Take into account that the service industries here are NOT well paid on the whole. And you may get a bit of a shock when you see restaurant/kitchen opening hours. To get CHEAP accomodation you may need to think of LONG TERM lets.

Opinion here suggests that with the house-purchase market faltering - the rental market may open up.

In your case - I think I'd start talking to the larger Spanish HOTEL chains. 

How's your Spanish?


----------



## sharron walker (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Chris, Im under no illusions as to the rate of pay that I may obtain. I would like to earn enough to cover basic living costs. However, my primary interest is to work with as many good cooks as possible weather they be a homemaker or a fine chef. Im not interested in the larger companies but may need to accept what ever comes. As I mentioned I am from farming background, so popular tourist spots don’t interest me. From what I have read t thus far the agriculture and hence the cuisine changes through out Spain Im in love before I get there! My spanish is non existent im hopping an honest heart and good smile will get me started. I have looked at tacking short language course before I leave.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sharron walker said:


> Thanks Chris, Im under no illusions as to the rate of pay that I may obtain. I would like to earn enough to cover basic living costs. However, my primary interest is to work with as many good cooks as possible weather they be a homemaker or a fine chef. Im not interested in the larger companies but may need to accept what ever comes. As I mentioned I am from farming background, so popular tourist spots don’t interest me. From what I have read t thus far the agriculture and hence the cuisine changes through out Spain Im in love before I get there! My spanish is non existent im hopping an honest heart and good smile will get me started. I have looked at tacking short language course before I leave.


Hiya, please dont think I am being overly negative, but you have to think about this logically

You have non existent Spanish, and you _dont_ want to work in a popular touristy area, and you want to be a chef. I'm afraid an honest heart and a good smile is not going to get you very far here. In the non touristy areas inland, small spanish restaurants aren't going to be too interested in hiring an english speaking chef ... many are run by families, and many just about make a living.

You may have to take whatever you can get IN the touristy areas to get started in what will be a very seasonal environment. I'm not sure it will be easy, but good luck to you


----------



## sharron walker (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks but im already a chef I believe that a language is best learnt in the country of origin and in the mean time the universal language of pleasantness overcomes many obstacles. I’m aware that most jobs are in the high tourist areas but I want to live among the rural people and learn from them. Earning money is not my primary concern. Thanks again if you have any information about accommodation, which is my question, please let me know.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not to knock this too far off topic, but have you looked into the visa issue yet? I know it can be difficult for an Australian to get a working visa for France, and I suspect Spain may have some restrictions of its own for non-EU folks looking for chef jobs.

Your ability to bring your family with you may well depend on your finding a job - and even then, there may be restrictions on your accompanying family members working. 

Not trying to rain on your parade, but the visa issue is one of those things that can literally be a show-stopper if you aren't aware of the restrictions you'll be working under.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sharron walker (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow girls could it be that my family are eligible for EU citizenship. Yes, you assume that us aussies are totally stupid!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Sharron 

I fully agree that the best place to learn Spanish is Spain. I learnt it thus - but I did have the tiny advantage that I married a Spaniard (with a job) plus was on full severance german pay for 7 months.

BUT as Strav has pointed out - in Small restaurants the working language is SPANISH and moreover not necesarily "pure" castillian either. The "universal language of pleasantness" will not win over many small businesses here. Not amongst the small business owners I know. Not with HUNDREDS of South Americans (and other Spanish speakers) looking for the same sort of work. Work is scarce right now ANYWHERE rural since the construction market collapsed. So nobody has cash to spare for restuarants - Alot are talking of closing.

My wifes aunt was a house-cook for a rich Spanish family. She's an excellent cook but you'd need fluent Spanish skills. My mum in law is also a good cook, but she'd not even be able to write things down as she never went to school. And her version of Spanish is VERY rural. 

I know a small restaurant close to me where alot of the staff are Romanian - but whilst the owners (Spanish) are friends of ours - I'd not relish working for them. At least one (a chef) relies fairly heavily on the translation skills of a waitress. 

Hence my thoughts about large-ish SPANISH hotel chains. Then there's a possibility that at least some of the staff can speak English - plus you maybe able to do a deal on accomodation. Also there's more likely a chance for your children too. Sol-Melia as an example.

I'd think one way MAY be to contact the Consul/embassy in Aust. I've just been looking at the officialpage of the region of Asturias (an example of rural life and good food) . But it's all in Spanish. 

I wish you well - but I think you may need to redefine things.


----------



## sharron walker (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Chris, maybe I can learn from your in-laws heheh. I think I need to remove some info from my post as it seems to have invoked unnecessary concerns. I’m not afraid of things not being as one expects as life is an adventure. But I try and lean a little Spanish before I leave. One of my daughters will be qualified to teach English. And the pay is not the issue here its my desire to understand the flavors of Spain.
Regards Sharron


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sharron walker said:


> Hi, my name is Sharron im an Australia and planning to move to Spain for a period of time with my family. I want to work with Spanish cooks and learn as much as possible. We are rural people so do not want to be in the cities but would like to be near the sea. Can anyone give me help in finding accommodation and some idea of what I would expect to pay per week? All the accommodation on the net I have seen thus far is very expensive and aimed at the tourist. confused:


Rentals depend on areas and what you're looking for. I think bottom end of the scale would be a small one room cottage or apartment and in my part of Andalucia, inland a bit and up in the mountains you could expect to pay around 500 euros a month for an 11 month rental. The further inland you go the cheaper - maybe?? 

Not sure about restaurants, most bars/ventas that are for the spanish tend to just serve tappas which I believe alot of them buy in from larger companies. Even the restaurants for the Spanish people tend to serve a fair ammount of chicken and chips these days!. in fact I would venture to suggest it IS the tourist areas where you're more likely to find typical spanish fayre!!??? 

That said, I have only lived in Spain for 4 months and havent experienced anywhere other than my immediate area so far!! Why dont you come over for an extended holiday and have a look round???

Jo


----------



## sharron walker (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks JO, thats the plan come and check it out. Tappas are one of the main things im interested in. 
Im thinking of getting a rental before we come so that we have somewhere to start, hence my question.
Are you enjoying your self there? Whats the weather like in Andalucia?
Regards Sharron


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sharron walker said:


> Thanks JO, thats the plan come and check it out. Tappas are one of the main things im interested in.
> Im thinking of getting a rental before we come so that we have somewhere to start, hence my question.
> Are you enjoying your self there? Whats the weather like in Andalucia?
> Regards Sharron


I love it here, its beautiful, spacious and relaxing. The weather although it hasnt been brilliant thus far, as apparently Spain is suffering from torrential rain which is unual for this time of the year, however, it is warmer and much better than the UK. 

My feelings on Spain and our re-locating here: Spain is not quite as I expected it to be, it seems to have caught up with the western world - which maybe a shame?? or maybe not ( I guess the Spanish have every right to have all the benefits of a modern society) I didnt quite expect to see the local folk to be using donkeys, wearing flamenco outfits and chicken wandering around dusty roads, but I wasnt prepared for the motorways, traffic jams and macdonalds in every town!! And no, I'm not in the tourist bit - we tried to avoid that, its just that the locals want it!! Also spain hasnt escaped the economical crisis in the world at present!

But I'm thrilled to be here and wouldnt go back to the UK for the world. All in all its a wonderful place to live!

Jo


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

sharron walker said:


> Wow girls could it be that my family are eligible for EU citizenship. Yes, you assume that us aussies are totally stupid!


No one is assuming anything here - about Aussies or anyone else. But this forum tends to be frequented by Brits and others from the EU, who have no visa issues in moving to Spain. If you have your EU passports, then great - go for it and see how things work out for you.

We do have would-be expats here who don't realize there is a visa issue. Having spent many months as an illegal in France (through no fault of my own), it's not something to be recommended.

Glad to hear you have the visa side sorted. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## David67 (May 26, 2008)

*Good luck Sharron*

Hi Sharron,

Just wanted to say three cheers for you. Is it just me or how discouraging people can be. I thought this site might help me in my quest to move abroad but the general response here seems to be don't stay where you are!

I genuinely hope you push ahead with your plans but if you are looking for encouragement this may not be the place.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

David67 said:


> Hi Sharron,
> 
> Just wanted to say three cheers for you. Is it just me or how discouraging people can be. I thought this site might help me in my quest to move abroad but the general response here seems to be don't stay where you are!
> 
> I genuinely hope you push ahead with your plans but if you are looking for encouragement this may not be the place.


Thats untrue David. What you will get here is a balanced view, I have always felt it is important. What I stated in my post is true, so I'm not going to tell someone to come over here because you will easily get a job in catering inland in a non touristy area. In reality it is possible but unlikely to happen, as will getting long term jobs in a bar. You are asking people here who live here and see it how it is.

Now addressing the query ... have you tried Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain long term rentals section


----------



## Mick-1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Sharron. I'm relocating to Spain too and this a web site where I have been looking for rentals. It has a lot of apartments and houses listed.
Good luck.Mick
OOps, I just joined, so it doesn't allow me to post URLs. But it is idealista dot com


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

David67 said:


> Hi Sharron,
> 
> Just wanted to say three cheers for you. Is it just me or how discouraging people can be. I thought this site might help me in my quest to move abroad but the general response here seems to be don't stay where you are!
> 
> I genuinely hope you push ahead with your plans but if you are looking for encouragement this may not be the place.


I hate the way it seems that people on this forum seem to sound discouraging, I felt the same when I first came on here..... 

BUT, having been in spain for 4 months now I realise that it is really hard! Our plan was to move over here, start a business and live simply and cheaply - easy peasy!!!!!, It hasnt happened yet. OH is having to commute to the UK, cos starting a business here (or anywhere else) right now isnt easy, he's paid in sterling so the exchange rate is a problem, house prices here are falling, cost of living is rising, the Spanish, who were once very laid back on rules and regulations now have red tape and paperwork for just about anything, theres a property slump which means Spanish contruction workers have no work and thats created a "knock on" effect - they aint gonna employ ex-pats if there are spanish in need of work. Jobs are hard to come by, long hours and low rates of pay!

That said, I think I've just managed to get myself a job as a part time care assistant in an ex-pat nursing home - 7 euros an hour, which isnt bad for this area. I'm sure I dont have to tell anyone here what I'll be doing for my 7 euros - I dont think this was the reason I came to spain LOL!!!

Spain is a great place to live, if you're single, adventurous with no ties and a fair ammount of savings then go, go, go or if you realise its not like being on holiday!!! but its no good thinking its an easy transition and everything will be wonderful cos its sunny and hot. Thats what the people on here are trying to say! 

NB, call me blonde, but I've just found out it costs an extra 10% of an agreed house price to buy a house here and getting a mortgage is like pushing sh1t uphill (especially when OH is working in the UK) and expensive! 

No ones trying to put anyone off, its just a reality check!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> I hate the way it seems that people on this forum seem to sound discouraging, I felt the same when I first came on here.....
> 
> No ones trying to put anyone off, its just a reality check!
> 
> Jo



Exactly 

If you like we can all tell you it will be really easy, you'll get a job straight away no problem. Then you'd really thank us after you found out it can be a bit of a struggle


----------



## David67 (May 26, 2008)

*Sorry I guess I'm just having a bad day*

Sorry all,

Especially Stravinsky and Jo. I guess I really am having a bad day. It's just that I really have had it with the UK. Particularlally living in a London suberb that I don't even venture out into anymore. 

Like I said I lived in Mallorca for 6 Months and I left my heart there.
Now I regret every day that I came back but realisticly and obviously I need a job to stay there permanantly.

Once again I apologise if I offended anyone. Frustration!

Regards
David


----------



## kaytee (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi David and everyone elseI think sometimes we are so wrapped up in the thought of getting over to Spain all logical thought goes. We have our house up for sale and will move to mainland Spain. I am the 'glass half empty' kind so have thought about the getting a job bit, what if it don't work out bit, all the bloomin red tape bit, my husband is the opposite to me thank God. We have quite a few friends in Spain that it has worked for (some against the odds, bad deals when buying property etc but still there, with no plans of moving back to the UK)so we are definately going to give it a try but I int packing my rose coloured specs. I just need to give it a try, I don't want to get to 60 and do the 'what if we'd have gone for it' Best of luck to all that are moving and let us know how you get on. Sorry this is long winded sometimes I just don't know when to shut up, I've got the holiday feeling We are flying out to Spain on holiday this Sunday


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

David67 said:


> Sorry all,
> 
> Especially Stravinsky and Jo. I guess I really am having a bad day. It's just that I really have had it with the UK. Particularlally living in a London suberb that I don't even venture out into anymore.
> 
> ...


Well you havent offended me and actually I'm glad you said what you did cos as I said earlier, I'm aware that people on here (me included) do tend to sound negative, so its nice to explain why! Its not that we've found something wondeful that we dont want to share.

Things seem to be changing here, 6 years ago you couldnt go wrong, most people came here, had a good quality of life and it was cheap and easy. But that really has changed and I think a lot of people are going back to the UK - well if they can sell their properties!!!!

As for you David, maybe time to get back over to Mallorca, just for a visit??? and see whats what!!! Cos you're right, London is not a pleasant place in my opinion - even if you have had more sunshine than us there today!!LOL

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

David67 said:


> Sorry all,
> 
> Especially Stravinsky and Jo. I guess I really am having a bad day. It's just that I really have had it with the UK. Particularlally living in a London suberb that I don't even venture out into anymore.
> 
> ...


Im not offended, and I hope I gave the OP a hand with the property link I posted.

Moving here was the most difficult thing I've ever done. It took years of planning, and I do love it here now. So I'm not being negative about the country, just hoping to point out that it can be a difficult place to find work which is why so many brits try to go self employed in the end.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> the Spanish, who were once very laid back on rules and regulations now have red tape and paperwork for just about anything,


Oh Boy, do you have that wrong, Jo. It's WAY BETTER NOW than about 15 years ago.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Oh Boy, do you have that wrong, Jo. It's WAY BETTER NOW than about 15 years ago.


Well I dont know I'm still new at all this, but from the bits and pieces I've learnt so far, the Spanish authorities are much more strict and "on the ball" these days, But I'll bow to your knowledge Chris, cos you certainly seem to know your stuff LOL 

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well I dont know I'm still new at all this, but from the bits and pieces I've learnt so far, the Spanish authorities are much more strict and "on the ball" these days, But I'll bow to your knowledge Chris, cos you certainly seem to know your stuff LOL  Jo


Working in a town hall gives me a certain insight.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

kaytee said:


> Hi David and everyone elseI think sometimes we are so wrapped up in the thought of getting over to Spain all logical thought goes. We have our house up for sale and will move to mainland Spain. I am the 'glass half empty' kind so have thought about the getting a job bit, what if it don't work out bit, all the bloomin red tape bit, my husband is the opposite to me thank God. We have quite a few friends in Spain that it has worked for (some against the odds, bad deals when buying property etc but still there, with no plans of moving back to the UK)so we are definately going to give it a try but I int packing my rose coloured specs. I just need to give it a try, I don't want to get to 60 and do the 'what if we'd have gone for it' Best of luck to all that are moving and let us know how you get on. Sorry this is long winded sometimes I just don't know when to shut up, I've got the holiday feeling We are flying out to Spain on holiday this Sunday


Well we are in our early 60's and don't regret not coming over earlier, poor pay, limited opportunities etc; We now find that the UK is not the place to retire in, as there will not be a work issue Spain will do for us.

We haven't done it yet but the only advice that I feel qualified to give is, don't do it to run away from something, do it to run towards something.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris, perhaps you could explain to me why I had to go to the town hall and fill in forms the other day - summat to do with me owning a car - not my HIE number, my landlady came too and insisted on making out she was still at the property?? Her daughter works in our local town hall????
jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

No idea without seeing what you had to sign - But given the time of year - I'm guessing ROAD TAX. Sounds as if they needed to know where to send something to me!.

Where i live we had 'til end of May to pay 2008 - here where I work until 23rd June. 

IMPUESTO SOBRE VEHICULOS DE TRACCIÓN MECÁNICA? - That or a fine!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Mick-1 said:


> Hi Sharron. I'm relocating to Spain too and this a web site where I have been looking for rentals. It has a lot of apartments and houses listed.
> Good luck.Mick
> OOps, I just joined, so it doesn't allow me to post URLs. But it is idealista dot com


If you are headed for Sevilla Mick, you can also check out sevilla5.com - Seville Apartment, Hotel and City Guide for Sevilla, Spain for short term rentals on arrival. I have no interest in their business but many friends have said they got a good deal and a good start in the city.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well I dont know I'm still new at all this, but from the bits and pieces I've learnt so far, the Spanish authorities are much more strict and "on the ball" these days, But I'll bow to your knowledge Chris, cos you certainly seem to know your stuff LOL
> 
> Jo



I'm with jojo on this one. Admittedly I have only been here 11 years but things are tightening up all around. Paperwork for new arrivals seems much worse now than when I arrived but then Spain was taken to EU court for trying to insist on certain things for EU citizens and they lost.


----------



## Maya01 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Hola*



chris(madrid) said:


> Working in a town hall gives me a certain insight.


Oooh Chris maybe you can help me out as you work in a local townhall. We've been in Spain for 4 years, husband registered autonomo and pays tax and social security, as well as all the townhall bills for our home. However, our roof fell down in the bad rain (Malaga) of late December and the insurance won't pay and lawyer has advised 5000 euros to take them to court.

Anyway, local townhall say they can't help yet our neighbours opposite recently had their roof collapse a couple of weeks ago and they've told us the townhall are replacing it for them! We've been back to the townhall this morning and they say they're not doing the neighbours roof and won't do ours either. Obviously, we can't prove a thing!

You can imagine how furious we are - our house is unhabitable and we're now paying mortgage and rent which is a real financial burden and isn't helping us to get the money needed to replace our roof.

So my question is, do local townhalls have any obligations to help us? We'll happily agree monthly repayments with them if they help us out. The house is an old terraced Spanish townhouse and we've been told the problem might start affecting the neighbours houses.

Thanks, in advance, for your reply.
Maya


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Why wont Insurance pay is more the point. If it's a failure to meet contractual obligations I'd pay a visit to the Guardia Civil and issue a "denuncia".

I'd be VERY surprised if a town hall repairs a PRIVATE roof. If the property belonged to the town hall - i,e it's sort of a council home - then that would be different, naturally.

The only way I can see that happening would be if there's some form of special grant/assistance. Either local/regional or national. It's not my area but I've chatted to our Architect and he's not aware of anything either.


----------



## palmanovadave (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Sharron,

Living in the countryside in mallorca myself and your best bet would probably be t rent a small guest appartment attached to a country house here. Have seen some and prices vary but say cheap 2 bed around 750 euros per month but that usualy includes the water and electric and rates so no extra's on top. Maybe possible to find cheaper but Mallorca is not a cheap place to live anymore im affraid its now quite exclusive and expensive. One thing is your never very far away from the sea whever you stay.
All the best
Dave


----------



## lipstick (Nov 15, 2008)

*Rental*



sharron walker said:


> Hi, my name is Sharron im an Australia and planning to move to Spain for a period of time with my family. I want to work with Spanish cooks and learn as much as possible. We are rural people so do not want to be in the cities but would like to be near the sea. Can anyone give me help in finding accommodation and some idea of what I would expect to pay per week? All the accommodation on the net I have seen thus far is very expensive and aimed at the tourist. confused:


Hi Sharron
Have you found anywhere yet or got a better idea what you might be looking for?

Let me know

Deborah


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lipstick said:


> Hi Sharron
> Have you found anywhere yet or got a better idea what you might be looking for?
> 
> Let me know
> ...


Please check your personal messages, you have one waiting for you


----------



## baxtercatuk (Nov 19, 2008)

sharron walker said:


> Hi, my name is Sharron im an Australia and planning to move to Spain for a period of time with my family. I want to work with Spanish cooks and learn as much as possible. We are rural people so do not want to be in the cities but would like to be near the sea. Can anyone give me help in finding accommodation and some idea of what I would expect to pay per week? All the accommodation on the net I have seen thus far is very expensive and aimed at the tourist. confused:


Hi Sharron when you say you want to be near the sea how close do you mean, where i live is very rural and about 45mins away from the coast, but long term rental is between 300-500 euros for a 3-4 bed house pcm


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We had Spanish lessons before we moved to Spain, only to find the small Spanish farming village we moved to had their own take on the Spanish language, and didn't understand a word we said. We have learnt from the locals and can now converse well with them. The trouble is nobody else understands us !!!! We live about an hour Inland from Malaga. We have often eaten with the locals who are only too happy to show you how they prepare it. Rental property is not expensive here, but I think finding a payed job would be impossible!


----------

